# Bottle cage bolts



## aingeru (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi there,
building my first Colnago, it is a 2007 Extreme Power.
The bottle cage bolts diameter ( 4 mm.) from my old bike are too big.
does anybody know for sure what bolts I need?


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I just got blue ones for my bike. You want "M4" bolts...not sure of the length think it might have been 15mm. Search ebay for "colnago bolts" and you will see some water bottle specific titanium ones....then go searching for that size in whatever flavor you want. Pro Bolt USA has any color you want in aluminum.


----------

